

What exactly is 'game theory'? - m-i-l
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31503875

======
amirouche
This is bit a light article per se to appear on HN regarding both subjects
Greece and Game Theory (GT) and it is certainly not an explanation of what GT
is. It says that GT can be applied to human interaction. IMO outsite the
math/algorithmic aspect, it is ground zero of GT.

I would love to read about game theory applied to field of social
interactions.

